# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Αγορά Υλικών-Εξαρτημάτων online

## φουκος

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!Αν και νέος από τα λίγα που έχω δει έχετε κανει πολύ καλη δουλειά!
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποια καταστήματα υπάρχουν για online παραγγελιές για εξαρτηματα όπως ολοκληρομενα, αντιστάσεις κτλπ καθώς και εργαλεία!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## xsterg

ebay?                               
το πρωτο που μου ερχεται.

----------

φουκος (22-03-14)

----------


## leosedf

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=318

----------

φουκος (22-03-14)

----------


## φουκος

Και όμως δεν βρήκα κατι δυστυχώς!Ενα ολοκληρωμένο ψάχνω lnk304pn!! Κάτι site μόνο εξωτερικό και e-bay κλασσικά!

----------


## teo966

whirpool??

----------


## φουκος

Ναι..Το LNK304pn.. :/




> whirpool??

----------


## teo966

ευκολο να το βρεις,και σιγουρα το εχει ο γκαγκας

----------


## φουκος

http://www.gagas.gr/ Αυτό είναι το site του? Από την αναζήτηση που έκανα δεν το εχει ούτε εκεί! :/




> ευκολο να το βρεις,και σιγουρα το εχει ο γκαγκας

----------


## teo966

παρε ενα τηλεφωνο και ρωτα,απο'κει τα εχω παρει και εγω.εαν εχει ξεμεινει εχω αποθηκη γυρω στα τρια κομματια

----------

φουκος (23-03-14)

----------

